# When the pin for pickup location is in the wrong place



## UberRyan

When you arrive at the pickup address and the pin is in the wrong place., how much effort do you go through to actually pickup the pax .... or wait 5 mins and cancel ?

And no ., calling to confirm pickup locations defeats the purpose of the Uber app because it means having to juggle between the phone and hearing the riders address in whatever noisy location / accent / poor reception location they are in and the uber app and entering a new pickup location in GPS.


----------



## Paul Rouquie

Whatever it takes, bro. Going the extra mile is what as Uber drivers we're about, n'est-ce-pas?


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberRyan said:


> When you arrive at the pickup address and the pin is in the wrong place., how much effort do you go through to actually pickup the pax .... or wait 5 mins and cancel ?
> 
> And no ., calling to confirm pickup locations defeats the purpose of the Uber app because it means having to juggle between the phone and hearing the riders address in whatever noisy location / accent / poor reception location they are in and the uber app and entering a new pickup location in GPS.


I cancel and move on. Sure as hell ain't chasing pax around for a net $2.40. If they can't figure out how to use the app I always got somebody waiting who does.


----------



## LAuberX

I always assume the pin is in exactly the place the pax put it. If they are watching my arrival on the app, and get my text, they can look at the app and see exactly where I am and call me right then if it is not where they are! I MIGHT drive a block or two if it is not in a downtown area to pick them up, most of the time I will not. I say "please cancel and try again, you are not close to me"

Uber says we are not supposed to call. Get to the pin, press arrived. I then text customer "Uber is here" wait 6 minutes press "cancel" "no show" and move on.

Even if they text back "i'm coming" or "I'll be down in two minutes".... at 6 minutes I cancel and move on. they knew for the last 5 or however many minutes the app said it would take that you were coming... that is when they are supposed to get moving to the curb!

at these low rates I have less than zero patience for waiting. NO money until the ride starts and the ride can't start if the pax is not ready!


----------



## scrurbscrud

LAuberX said:


> I always assume the pin is in exactly the place the pax put it. If they are watching my arrival on the app, and get my text, they can look at the app and see exactly where I am and call me right then if it is not where they are! I MIGHT drive a block or two if it is not in a downtown area to pick them up, most of the time I will not. I say "please cancel and try again, you are not close to me"
> 
> *Uber says we are not supposed to call. * Get to the pin, press arrived. I then text customer "Uber is here" wait 6 minutes press "cancel" "no show" and move on.
> 
> Even if they text back "i'm coming" or "I'll be down in two minutes".... at 6 minutes I cancel and move on. they knew for the last 5 or however many minutes the app said it would take that you were coming... that is when they are supposed to get moving to the curb!
> 
> at these low rates I have less than zero patience for waiting. NO money until the ride starts and the ride can't start if the pax is not ready!


*That's why our phone/text are linked. *Good customer service demands good communications with pax, even if it results in a cancel.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER

This all depends on the location of the pickup. Lately I've notice waiting the 5 mins a lotta times u don't get paid for it.


----------



## Anzac

I hit arrive and 2 minutes later I will text, then wait 5 minutes to call and then 3more minutes to call again if now answer then I am gone


----------



## scrurbscrud

Anzac said:


> I hit arrive and 2 minutes later I will text, then wait 5 minutes to call and then 3more minutes to call again if now answer then I am gone


You must b new...


----------



## Realityshark

I've driven for 20 minutes, arrived at the location, waited, texted, called and waited some more only to have the person then cancel the ride and then Uber has ****ed me on the cancellation. This has happened on several occasions. When I have contacted Uber, they send me a cut and pasted response that basically says. "You are a ****in' piece of shit Uber driver. You will not be getting paid for pissing away almost an hour of your life, if you don't like it, turn in your phone and quit. **** you. We have idiots lining up to take your place. Go **** yourself." That's paraphrased a bit, but the point was well received.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Realityshark said:


> That's paraphrased a bit, but the point was well received.


I'd say you pretty much nailed the point of Uber's response.


----------



## newsboy559

We just had a discussion about this where I live. Here's what happened to me last weekend. I got a ping for one location during bar closing time. The location was actually about a half mile south of the bar district. I had the immediate feeling that the drunk rider messed up the pin location. I headed that way AND called the pax to confirm that exact location. Of course, the pax confirmed that, yes, that's where he was. So I went there. No pax. In fact, it was a deserted entrance ramp onto the highway. I pressed arrive and called pax again to confirm a second time their exact location. "OOPS! I'm sorry, I'm at such and such bar in Old Town." I notified the pax that I would go ahead and start the fare right then and there and be on my way to their exact location. DING DING DING!!! Against the rules? Probably. But too bad. The pax wasted my time and my gas, so they pay for it, thank you very much.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

newsboy559 said:


> DING DING DING!!! Against the rules? Probably. But too bad. The pax wasted my time and my gas, so they pay for it, thank you very much.


Unless the passenger decides to have you help him by giving you a 1 star rating and perhaps complaining to Uber. How much did you make on that extra half mile you had the meter running?


----------



## scrurbscrud

newsboy559 said:


> We just had a discussion about this where I live. Here's what happened to me last weekend. I got a ping for one location during bar closing time. The location was actually about a half mile south of the bar district. I had the immediate feeling that the drunk rider messed up the pin location. I headed that way AND called the pax to confirm that exact location. Of course, the pax confirmed that, yes, that's where he was. So I went there. No pax. In fact, it was a deserted entrance ramp onto the highway. I pressed arrive and called pax again to confirm a second time their exact location. "OOPS! I'm sorry, I'm at such and such bar in Old Town." I notified the pax that I would go ahead and start the fare right then and there and be on my way to their exact location. DING DING DING!!! Against the rules? Probably. But too bad. The pax wasted my time and my gas, so they pay for it, thank you very much.


I don't know if I'd cancel a ride on a 300 lb drunk pig farmer in Wichita or a right wing skin head patriot hiding in Ks. for $5.

They probably know who you are and you know, could take it personal and all that. I've gotten into bar fights for a lot less $.


----------



## Brady

LAuberX said:


> I always assume the pin is in exactly the place the pax put it. If they are watching my arrival on the app, and get my text, they can look at the app and see exactly where I am and call me right then if it is not where they are! I MIGHT drive a block or two if it is not in a downtown area to pick them up, most of the time I will not. I say "please cancel and try again, you are not close to me"
> 
> Uber says we are not supposed to call. Get to the pin, press arrived. I then text customer "Uber is here" wait 6 minutes press "cancel" "no show" and move on.
> 
> Even if they text back "i'm coming" or "I'll be down in two minutes".... at 6 minutes I cancel and move on. they knew for the last 5 or however many minutes the app said it would take that you were coming... that is when they are supposed to get moving to the curb!
> 
> at these low rates I have less than zero patience for waiting. NO money until the ride starts and the ride can't start if the pax is not ready!


This has become my policy exactly within the past several weeks after being screwed over several times by riders well over a mile away from the place indicated. If I get a text or call from the rider telling me I'm in the wrong location and asking me to pick them up somewhere else, I will do so but I start the meter from the point they sent me to begin the ride once I begin to drive to their actual location. It's the only time I'll start the meter before the person gets in the car. No text or call from them and the ride gets cancelled. I've also made it my policy not to accept riders more than 10 minutes away.


----------



## newsboy559

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Unless the passenger decides to have you help him by giving you a 1 star rating and perhaps complaining to Uber. How much did you make on that extra half mile you had the meter running?


Miss the point much? It wasn't about how much I made. It was the fact that I even called and confirmed that the pax was at the address they pinged me to. The riders screw us on ratings anyway, especially the late night drunks, which is all this market supports right now anyway. No biggie there. If Uber wants to deactivate me over it, so be it. I will probably be better off not adding mileage and devaluing my luxury class vehicle.


----------



## newsboy559

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't know if I'd cancel a ride on a 300 lb drunk pig farmer in Wichita or a right wing skin head patriot hiding in Ks. for $5.
> 
> They probably know who you are and you know, could take it personal and all that. I've gotten into bar fights for a lot less $.


Yup. We sure have us some hicks in this here part of the ****-ree. Thanks for showing your ignorance. I haven't met a single pig farmer or skinhead or heard a single racist comment yet during any of my fares. Actually, we have lots more cattle than pigs. But I take it you're a liberal socialist vegan who doesn't eat hamburgers or bacon.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

newsboy559 said:


> Miss the point much? It wasn't about how much I made. It was the fact that I even called and confirmed that the pax was at the address they pinged me to. The riders screw us on ratings anyway, especially the late night drunks, which is all this market supports right now anyway.


I understood what your point was and why you did what you did. I think you missed MY point. It doesn't matter whether you called and confirmed the address. It doesn't matter if you are "justified" in starting the App at the wrong address. All that matter to Uber is what they think is correct and what the customers complain about. Just because you were justified in starting the App early won't matter to Uber....and to many entitled passengers. Good thing you don't care about being deactivated....because the wrong customer that complains to Uber may well help you along that path.


----------



## newsboy559

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I understood what your point was and why you did what you did. I think you missed MY point. It doesn't matter whether you called and confirmed the address. It doesn't matter if you are "justified" in starting the App at the wrong address. All that matter to Uber is what they think is correct and what the customers complain about. Just because you were justified in starting the App early won't matter to Uber....and to many entitled passengers. Good thing you don't care about being deactivated....because the wrong customer that complains to Uber may well help you along that path.


As far as I'm concerned, I didn't start the app early. As I mentioned, I called the pax a second time once I arrived at the ping location that I knew was going to be wrong. I stated, politely I might add, "Since you pinged me to the wrong address, do you mind if I go ahead and start the meter while I hurry to your location?" The pax stated "No problem." And off I went. Afterwards, like I do with many of my fares, I wrote down detailed information about the ride so I could reiterate exactly what happened to Uber in the event I was contacted.


----------



## Sydney Uber

QuoTE="Paul Rouquie, post: 68689, member: 1065"]Whatever it takes, bro. Going the extra mile is what as Uber drivers we're about, n'est-ce-pas?[/QUOTE]

Great to see such enthusiasm Paul!

In any service industry and I've been a Chauffeur for 19 of the 28 years of driving folk for a living I would agree with you whole heartedly.

But you WILL unfortunately learn that the UBER business model sucks any enthusiasm to do the best for clients. Uber refuses to recognise that fair payment for your service will allow you to provide great service to riders. Uber allows riders to run their workforce down for petty and unsubstantiated reasons through its unfair rating system.

Read carefully below what LaUberx has to say.



LAuberX said:


> I always assume the pin is in exactly the place the pax put it. If they are watching my arrival on the app, and get my text, they can look at the app and see exactly where I am and call me right then if it is not where they are! I MIGHT drive a block or two if it is not in a downtown area to pick them up, most of the time I will not. I say "please cancel and try again, you are not close to me"
> 
> Uber says we are not supposed to call. Get to the pin, press arrived. I then text customer "Uber is here" wait 6 minutes press "cancel" "no show" and move on.
> 
> Even if they text back "i'm coming" or "I'll be down in two minutes".... at 6 minutes I cancel and move on. they knew for the last 5 or however many minutes the app said it would take that you were coming... that is when they are supposed to get moving to the curb!
> 
> at these low rates I have less than zero patience for waiting. NO money until the ride starts and the ride can't start if the pax is not ready!


----------



## scrurbscrud

newsboy559 said:


> Yup. We sure have us some hicks in this here part of the ****-ree. Thanks for showing your ignorance. I haven't met a single pig farmer or skinhead or heard a single racist comment yet during any of my fares. Actually, we have lots more cattle than pigs. But I take it you're a liberal socialist vegan who doesn't eat hamburgers or bacon.


You missed the point. Scabing $5 for a cancellation fee in a smallER town can come back to haunt you. Even in a big town. Some people take it personal.

The rest was sterOtype for emphasis of point.


----------



## UberFrolic

Why is everyone blaming the pax for the pin drop ? Isn't the pin drop supposed to locate u by GPS and that's how the pin drop is determined ?

There's been a couple of times that the pax location was wrong and I think that's the app to blame. I had real sober customers when this happened.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberFrolic said:


> Why is everyone blaming the pax for the pin drop ? Isn't the pin drop supposed to locate u by GPS and that's how the pin drop is determined ?
> 
> There's been a couple of times that the pax location was wrong and I think that's the app to blame. I had real sober customers when this happened.


The PAX has to hit the locate feature on the app every time they have moved the map around looking to see what's available. If they just move it back to what they think is their location, it's guaranteed to be off, so it happens frequently.

Screw 'em.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberFrolic said:


> Why is everyone blaming the pax for the pin drop ? Isn't the pin drop supposed to locate u by GPS and that's how the pin drop is determined ?


The passenger is responsible for determining their own location. If they don't know the address where they are.....then they ask someone. If they are going to rely on the GPS in the App then it's their responsibility to look carefully at where the GPS says they are and make sure it's correct before asking a driver to go there. While Uber may have encouraged the passengers to become entitled and to expect a lot for a little....it's up to the drivers to determine whether they are now going to drive to two different locations before picking up a passenger and starting the meter. I don't.


----------



## LAuberX

If they are too drunk or too stupid to work the app we should not take the hit.

It is a huge waste of resources getting to, and waiting for a pax who never shows up.


----------



## scrurbscrud

There is an instant cure for range address pings. Before you even move the vehicle, just CALL the pax to get the scoop. If they are off you can figure out their locate situation in a few seconds. You can also check to see 'how far' they are going. "Where ya headed to?" is what I ask everyone of them. I also make SURE they are in a position that we both can agree works for SAFE pickup.

If they don't answer the questions properly and/or you don't want the ride, you just tell them that they need to reorder and make sure to set the locate feature at a location where they can be identified by exact address. Hit arrive on the app and then cancel the ride immediately. If you get a contact from Uber by email, make sure you respond to every email by telling them the pax didn't know how to use the app and didn't know where they were. That you informed them to use the locate feature on the app, and advised them to reorder properly.

I haven't had issues with Uber since implementing this a few months ago. They don't even bother to send me emails on it anymore. And my 'acceptance rate' sucks major ass. Usually in the 40% range *BECAUSE I AIN'T DOING $4/net $2.40 to me RIDES Uber!!!!*

I go through other similar steps on busy nights, especially during surges/special events because half the time they don't even know where the **** they are OR they are standing in a place that might take me a 1/2 hour *or more to plow through traffic *to get to them. Again, **** that. I won't even do that for surge fares. I can't afford to kill that much time to go fetch them. Even in surge the fare may still only be $8 and the TIME TO PAX does not compute for my independent contractor expectations for hourly fares during busy times.


----------



## UberFrolic

Former Yellow Driver said:


> The passenger is responsible for determining their own location. If they don't know the address where they are.....then they ask someone. If they are going to rely on the GPS in the App then it's their responsibility to look carefully at where the GPS says they are and make sure it's correct before asking a driver to go there. While Uber may have encouraged the passengers to become entitled and to expect a lot for a little....it's up to the drivers to determine whether they are now going to drive to two different locations before picking up a passenger and starting the meter. I don't.


I'll usually call and ask where they are. If they are just down the block then I will get them but if it's further I'll be like nope get another driver.

If you start the meter early, wouldn't that cause the pax to just email and complain to uber and now you just deducted your own fare? Seems like a gamble.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberFrolic said:


> Why is everyone blaming the pax for the pin drop ? Isn't the pin drop supposed to locate u by GPS and that's how the pin drop is determined ?
> 
> There's been a couple of times that the pax location was wrong and I think that's the app to blame. I had real sober customers when this happened.


So a Rider can't take 5 seconds of their precious time, READ where the pin HAS dropped and look around to CHECK that address actually MATCHES where tgey ARE?

That little bit of consideration, can save a driver a whole lot of fuel, frustration and a lot more than 5 seconds.


----------



## mp775

When you press Arrived and you're not at the rider's pin location, the app notices the discrepancy and asks you of you're sure you're in the right place. Seems like it would be easy enough to implement the same feature for riders if their GPS location doesn't match the pin location. And/or track the pin by GPS - if the rider can see the driver's every move, why not the other way around too?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberFrolic said:


> I'll usually call and ask where they are. If they are just down the block then I will get them but if it's further I'll be like nope get another driver.


I won't call but if they call me after I have "Arrived" and before the six minutes have elapsed....I'll ask them. Didn't say I would necessarily get them....but like you said if it's a block then it's probably worth it. 


UberFrolic said:


> If you start the meter early, wouldn't that cause the pax to just email and complain to uber and now you just deducted your own fare? Seems like a gamble.


It is a gamble. But some drivers think it's justified and some actually get the riders to agree to it before they start the meter. I would not chance it.....but that's just me.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I won't call but if they call me after I have "Arrived" and before the six minutes have elapsed....I'll ask them. Didn't say I would necessarily get them....but like you said if it's a block then it's probably worth it.
> It is a gamble. But some drivers think it's justified and some actually get the riders to agree to it before they start the meter. I would not chance it.....but that's just me.


Starting fares without pax present isn't specifically addressed by Uber's fine print is it?


----------



## newsboy559

LAuberX said:


> If they are too drunk or too stupid to work the app we should not take the hit.
> 
> It is a huge waste of resources getting to, and waiting for a pax who never shows up.


Thank you!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> Starting fares without pax present isn't specifically addressed by Uber's fine print is it?


Not that I am aware of. The FAQ / Training videos address asking the passenger if it's alright to start the meter if you are waiting for them . They also mention that "it's important not to start the meter until the passenger is actually in the car, otherwise you will be over charging them". Seems like conflicting advice. The reason I wouldn't do it is because many of these entitled passengers think that our time has no value nor should it matter if they put the pin at the wrong location. What they say on the phone (sure....go ahead and start the meter) may be just to convince a driver to come and get them at the correct address. If they complain to Uber after the trip will Uber have your back? Of course not. If the passenger rewards your efforts to go to a second location with a 1 star rating will Uber say: "No problem, don't worry about the 4.7 rating requirement....because we know you went above and beyond to help a clueless rider"? Not a chance. Unless the passenger is extremely close....why chase them or take a chance with starting the meter early? I just don't see the reward being worth the risk.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not that I am aware of. The FAQ / Training videos address asking the passenger if it's alright to start the meter if you are waiting for them . They also mention that "it's important not to start the meter until the passenger is actually in the car, otherwise you will be over charging them". Seems like conflicting advice. The reason I wouldn't do it is because many of these entitled passengers think that our time has no value nor should it matter if they put the pin at the wrong location. What they say on the phone (sure....go ahead and start the meter) may be just to convince a driver to come and get them at the correct address. If they complain to Uber after the trip will Uber have your back? Of course not. If the passenger rewards your efforts to go to a second location with a 1 star rating will Uber say: "No problem, don't worry about the 4.7 rating requirement....because we know you went above and beyond to help a clueless rider"? Not a chance. *Unless the passenger is extremely close....why chase them or take a chance with starting the meter early? I just don't see the reward being worth the risk*.


*Nor do I. Good advice.*


----------



## ChrisInABQ

mp775 said:


> Seems like it would be easy enough to implement the same feature for riders if their GPS location doesn't match the pin location. And/or track the pin by GPS - if the rider can see the driver's every move, why not the other way around too?


I know this isn't a Lyft thread, but Lyft is making this very change. If the pin location doesn't match the GPS location, they will be prompted with a message requiring them to acknowledge that they are indeed where they say they are. Now, for the adequately inebriated, this likely won't matter as they'll just acknowledge without actually reading the prompt. But hey, at least they tried!

The worst I had...8 miles off! Took me to a police station and I thought maybe I was picking up someone who just got released. When I called, I found out they were 8 miles away. Being a rooki and it being 3am, I took the risk and went to her, and it turned out to be a $21 fare for 15 minutes (that's *extra* minutes over the time I initially wasted). Worked out okay, but could have been a minimum fare f*@k job! And yes, I know I'm about to be called a dumbass by many on here for going to get her. Knowing what I know now, I wouldn't do it again, but I was a clueless Lyft nube! So let me be the first...it was a dumbass decision!


----------



## scrurbscrud

You get extra points for honesty Chris.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

ChrisInABQ said:


> I know this isn't a Lyft thread, but Lyft is making this very change. If the pin location doesn't match the GPS location, they will be prompted with a message requiring them to acknowledge that they are indeed where they say they are.


Interesting that Lyft can program this change in the App, but we can't find out the fare until the next day.


----------



## ChrisInABQ

They could give us the fare upon completing a ride if they wanted. That tells me that their failure to do so is 100% intentional.


----------



## Anzac

scrurbscrud said:


> You must b new...


Not that new Just figure it's good customer service


----------



## scrurbscrud

Anzac said:


> Not that new Just figure it's good customer service


After you scramble around the block to give 3 rides per hour at a net $2.40 to you for $7.20 an hour before any costs, you'll understand better.

People at McDonalds don't take much shit for what they do either. Look at the menu. What do you want? Don't know? Step aside please!

NEXT!

At less than minimum wage there just isn't a whole lot of service to be expected.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Anzac said:


> I hit arrive and 2 minutes later I will text, then wait 5 minutes to call and then 3more minutes to call again..





Anzac said:


> Not that new Just figure it's good customer service


Just to be clear. You figure that 2 texts, 2 phone calls and waiting 10 minutes is just good customer service? Wouldn't 3 texts, 3 phone calls and waiting 15 minutes be even better customer service? Why cut it off at 10 minutes and 4 text/phone calls if you are pursuing top notch customer service?


----------



## Sydney Uber

1 call or text. If no response within the free time I wait to get cancellation fee then cut and run.

Minimum effort for minimum pay.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberFrolic said:


> I'll usually call and ask where they are. If they are just down the block then I will get them but if it's further I'll be like nope get another driver.
> 
> If you start the meter early, wouldn't that cause the pax to just email and complain to uber and now you just deducted your own fare? Seems like a gamble.


It's a red flag potential problem once a ride is started. The pax should be IN the car before you swipe in case you need to make a decision to not do it. Once you say it's on, there is no looking back. Charge a customer for no ride and Uber will come a callin'


----------



## newsboy559

Trust me, I can make a decision not to do it whether or not the pax is in my car or not. Uber loves people like you who just bend over and continue to take it up the a$$.


----------



## scrurbscrud

newsboy559 said:


> Trust me, I can make a decision not to do it whether or not the pax is in my car or not. Uber loves people like you who just bend over and continue to take it up the a$$.


Starting rides without pax is a short track to cut you loose from Uber's end.


----------



## newsboy559

scrurbscrud said:


> Starting rides without pax is a short track to cut you loose from Uber's end.


Why are you repeating information that has already been discussed in this thread? Troll much?


----------



## scrurbscrud

newsboy559 said:


> Why are you repeating information that has already been discussed in this thread? Troll much?


piss off. Do you know how many idiots come here and promote starting rides without pax? Happens almost everyday.


----------



## newsboy559

scrurbscrud said:


> piss off. Do you know how many idiots come here and promote starting rides without pax? Happens almost everyday.


It appeared there was a decent discussion going on in some of this thread. If you don't want to read about information you've already read about numerous times on this message board, then why do read it?


----------



## scrurbscrud

newsboy559 said:


> It appeared there was a decent discussion going on in some of this thread. If you don't want to read about information you've already read about numerous times on this message board, then why do read it?


Stick your spiel in your own hole. I made a simple observation that stands to be repeated from time to time for the ignorant. Don't start rides without pax. Got a problem with that statement? tough


----------



## CHIranian joo

I have located pings, pax, pickups whatever you call them; up to miles away.
Common sense and local knowledge play a key factor. I go with information gotta communicate with the rider.

I've also been wild goose chased, dont drop that pin to close if you're playing a game.


----------



## cyb3rpunk

It is *always* wrong. Just assume the address will be wrong.


----------



## UberOKC

Been driving for awhile now with a 4.9 rating and this is my policy:

I don't assume anything. I look at where the pin is dropped and apply logic (does this location make sense?). If its a mixed use area I text the passenger while in route to clarify their location. When I arrive I wait about a minute or two and then text them my location. After 4-5 minutes I call and confirm I am in the right place and if they are coming out soon.

I get misplaced pins every shift. Some are off only a block while others are off up to 2 miles.

I knew the expectations of my job and the expectations of my passengers when I signed up. I personally don't get some driver's 'Nazi' attitude towards their riders.

All but one time the passenger has been very understanding and grateful of my patience. In one case the pin error was obviously the error of a very drunk passenger. He became belligerent and I canceled the call after politely telling him I didn't think I would be able to meet his expectations. I relayed that to Uber when they asked about the cancel and all was well.

We are not in the ridesharing or taxi business - we are in the customer service business.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberOKC said:


> I knew the expectations of my job and the expectations of my passengers when I signed up.


 Perhaps you could share those with us.


UberOKC said:


> I personally don't get some driver's 'Nazi' attitude towards their riders.


 I also cannot understand why some drivers expect passengers to know where they are and to request a pickup at that location. What could they be thinking? And how about those drivers that think just because a passenger can follow his/her progress on the App that the rider should be ready to leave within a minute or two of their arrival. Who are these Nazi like drivers and where do they get these attitudes? They need to understand their subservient place in the social pecking order.


UberOKC said:


> I relayed that to Uber when they asked about the cancel and all was well.


Wow!! One cancel from a drunk passenger and Uber contacted you about it to ask why? That's impressive. I am so happy for you that all was well with your one drunken fare cancel. 


UberOKC said:


> We are not in the ridesharing or taxi business - we are in the customer service business.


Really. How do you figure? I thought I was giving rides in my car for money. Sounds like a Taxi or "ride sharing". Perhaps this goes back to my first question to you. What are the expectations of the passengers when they request a ride at 40% less than a Taxi in someone's private car?


----------



## newsboy559

UberOKC said:


> Been driving for awhile now with a 4.9 rating and this is my policy:
> 
> I don't assume anything. I look at where the pin is dropped and apply logic (does this location make sense?). If its a mixed use area I text the passenger while in route to clarify their location. When I arrive I wait about a minute or two and then text them my location. After 4-5 minutes I call and confirm I am in the right place and if they are coming out soon.
> 
> I get misplaced pins every shift. Some are off only a block while others are off up to 2 miles.
> 
> I knew the expectations of my job and the expectations of my passengers when I signed up. I personally don't get some driver's 'Nazi' attitude towards their riders.
> 
> All but one time the passenger has been very understanding and grateful of my patience. In one case the pin error was obviously the error of a very drunk passenger. He became belligerent and I canceled the call after politely telling him I didn't think I would be able to meet his expectations. I relayed that to Uber when they asked about the cancel and all was well.
> 
> We are not in the ridesharing or taxi business - we are in the customer service business.


True about being in the customer service business. However, especially with nighttime drunk passengers, if you let them take advantage of you, they will.

I don't think I have a Nazi attitude. I just feel like Uber takes advantage of their "partners" at every turn (pun intended). Maybe that's why I'm a little jaded. Of course, I don't discuss these issues with pax unless they ask. If they ask, I'm honest.


----------



## newsboy559

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Perhaps you could share those with us.
> I also cannot understand why some drivers expect passengers to know where they are and to request a pickup at that location. What could they be thinking? And how about those drivers that think just because a passenger can follow his/her progress on the App that the rider should be ready to leave within a minute or two of their arrival. Who are these Nazi like drivers and where do they get these attitudes? They need to understand their subservient place in the social pecking order.
> Wow!! One cancel from a drunk passenger and Uber contacted you about it to ask why? That's impressive. I am so happy for you that all was well with your one drunken fare cancel.
> Really. How do you figure? I thought I was giving rides in my car for money. Sounds like a Taxi or "ride sharing". Perhaps this goes back to my first question to you. What are the expectations of the passengers when they request a ride at 40% less than a Taxi in someone's private car?


Now that I've read your response, I agree with you. I'm not out doing this for my health. I'm doing it to try to make money! Granted, I'm also doing it because I think it is somewhat fun to meet new people and possibly network with them. But the bottom line is, if I wasn't making money, I wouldn't be doing this.


----------



## elelegido

Brady said:


> This has become my policy exactly within the past several weeks after being screwed over several times by riders well over a mile away from the place indicated. If I get a text or call from the rider telling me I'm in the wrong location and asking me to pick them up somewhere else, I will do so but I start the meter from the point they sent me to begin the ride once I begin to drive to their actual location. It's the only time I'll start the meter before the person gets in the car. No text or call from them and the ride gets cancelled. I've also made it my policy not to accept riders more than 10 minutes away.


Too much risk in starting the ride without seeing the pax(s) first for me. By doing this you are accepting the pax sight unseen. If he/she is unable to locate him/herself on a map then that is not a great start. If the pax does turn out to be a ****** on arrival, or tries to pile 5 ******s in total into your 4 available seats etc etc, you're stuck. You can then either hit end ride, charging them for a ride they didn't take (1* for you) or you take the ride and have a gaggle of ******s in your car.

For me it's much better to just collect the $5 cancellation fee.


----------



## newsboy559

elelegido said:


> Too much risk in starting the ride without seeing the pax(s) first for me. By doing this you are accepting the pax sight unseen. If he/she is unable to locate him/herself on a map then that is not a great start. If the pax does turn out to be a ****** on arrival, or tries to pile 5 ******s in total into your 4 available seats etc etc, you're stuck. You can then either hit end ride, charging them for a ride they didn't take (1* for you) or you take the ride and have a gaggle of ******s in your car.
> 
> For me it's much better to just collect the $5 cancellation fee.


I've made one cancellation so far, of which Uber apparently refunded the pax with no questions asked. When I noticed it a few days later, I emailed them and asked why they did not contact me to ask me about why I canceled. I was completely justified in cancelling, but apparently Uber didn't think so and also didn't even think it was necessary to contact me.


----------



## elelegido

newsboy559 said:


> I've made one cancellation so far, of which Uber apparently refunded the pax with no questions asked. When I noticed it a few days later, I emailed them and asked why they did not contact me to ask me about why I canceled. I was completely justified in cancelling, but apparently Uber didn't think so and also didn't even think it was necessary to contact me.


That's one of the many reasons why I prefer Lyft - they pay the cancellations


----------



## UberOKC

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Perhaps you could share those with us.
> I also cannot understand why some drivers expect passengers to know where they are and to request a pickup at that location. What could they be thinking? And how about those drivers that think just because a passenger can follow his/her progress on the App that the rider should be ready to leave within a minute or two of their arrival. Who are these Nazi like drivers and where do they get these attitudes? They need to understand their subservient place in the social pecking order.
> Wow!! One cancel from a drunk passenger and Uber contacted you about it to ask why? That's impressive. I am so happy for you that all was well with your one drunken fare cancel.
> Really. How do you figure? I thought I was giving rides in my car for money. Sounds like a Taxi or "ride sharing". Perhaps this goes back to my first question to you. What are the expectations of the passengers when they request a ride at 40% less than a Taxi in someone's private car?


I don't feed the trolls, if you don't have a mature understanding of the actual expectations of the drivers and passengers, I'm certain my spelling them out on an Internet forum will not make them any more clear.

Unlike you, I don't let the little things piss me off. So far I've consistently averaged $35/$40 hr. driving for Uber for some time now. And that without getting twisted up over pins in the wrong location, passengers who don't come running to the car when I pull up and those that have me drive 17 minutes to take them only on a 4 minute ride.

$35-$40 hour is a very good wage in Oklahoma and I only do this around a full time job. So, I'm very happy. I can't imagine getting all twisted up over stuff that really doesn't matter in the overall scheme of things.

Sorry, I can only relay one cancellation (on my part) after hundreds and hundreds of passengers because apparently I have a much better experience overall than you.

Personally, I'm glad to see Uber weed out those that cast such a dark shadow over Uber and the Uber experience. Uber has been very good to me. But, I'm sure you find comfort in your own misery.


----------



## UberOKC

newsboy559 said:


> True about being in the customer service business. However, especially with nighttime drunk passengers, if you let them take advantage of you, they will.
> 
> I don't think I have a Nazi attitude. I just feel like Uber takes advantage of their "partners" at every turn (pun intended). Maybe that's why I'm a little jaded. Of course, I don't discuss these issues with pax unless they ask. If they ask, I'm honest.


I've never had a drunk take advantage of me. They've all either been very quiet or very friendly. The only negative experience was the one who got belligerent when I went to his pinned location and it was actually a few miles from where he was. As for Uber taking advantage of partners. I guess I'd need to read your examples. I've completed hundreds and hundreds of rides and I've yet to have a single issue with Uber. Every time I've emailed a question or concern they've addressed it satisfactorily within 24-hours. I can't speak for others, just for myself.


----------



## UberOKC

> "... How do you figure? I thought I was giving rides in my car for money. Sounds like a Taxi or "ride sharing". Perhaps this goes back to my first question to you. What are the expectations of the passengers when they request a ride at 40% less than a Taxi in someone's private car?


First, the rate is only 22% cheaper than a taxi in OKC. Second, you may see your job as 'ride sharing' or a 'taxi', but that short sightedness is often what separates those that succeed from those that simply flounder about.

You could be peddling tires, shoes, or ride sharing.... as long as you have competition and your customer has other options, then all you are really peddling is customer service. If you don't get that, you are simply leaving the door open for someone else to pass you by on their way to success.


----------



## Greg

Pax is incredible thick, they never now if you arrived, never think that 25 min you waiting for them is your time, and in the end after waiting 25 min pax will ask you have you start the ride et? (Find out after all she give me a 1 star) what a b$&@€ so my suggestion never wait more than 2 minutes, text/call, then 2 min live ... Do not waist time on them


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

@UberOKC while you supposedly don't feed the trolls....you seem to do very well at being one. All your Holier Than Thou declarations about customer service and rider expectations amount to very little in the ride share / Taxi business. Seeing you don't want to discuss my questions and objections all I can say is Good Luck with your approach. When/if the rates in your market drop some more then perhaps you'll either leave the business or modify your approach like many of us Nazis.


----------



## UberOKC

Former Yellow Driver said:


> @UberOKC while you supposedly don't feed the trolls....you seem to do very well at being one. All your Holier Than Thou declarations about customer service and rider expectations amount to very little in the ride share / Taxi business. Seeing you don't want to discuss my questions and objections all I can say is Good Luck with your approach. When/if the rates in your market drop some more then perhaps you'll either leave the business or modify your approach like many of us Nazis.


You simply reinforce my perception of you when you consider customer service 'holier than thou.' You sound like exactly what virtually EVERY Uber passenger I pick up describes when they explain why they switched from cabs to rideshare. Of course then several add... "Its just a shame so many bad attitude cab drivers are now also driving rideshare." As for my approach..... It does very well for me. As for the rates, we are already 22% cheaper than a cab and with the cuts my end of the week earnings have stayed the same or even risen slightly. Obviously your approach is doing wonders for your pocket book and attitude!


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberOKC said:


> You simply reinforce my perception of you when you consider customer service 'holier than thou.' You sound like exactly what virtually EVERY Uber passenger I pick up describes when they explain why they switched from cabs to rideshare. Of course then several add... "Its just a shame so many bad attitude cab drivers are now also driving rideshare." As for my approach..... It does very well for me. As for the rates, *we are already 22% cheaper* than a cab and with the cuts my end of the week *earnings have stayed the same or even risen* slightly. Obviously your approach is doing wonders for your pocket book and attitude!


You're obviously a person who can't do simple math. When fares are cut by whatever percentage, the net profit cut is a much larger percentage. Most areas for normal UberX fares are now a lower gross before cost than the standard IRS deduction for mileage.

Yeah, yer killing it? Idiot.


----------



## UberOKC

scrurbscrud said:


> You're obviously a person who can't do simple math. When fares are cut by whatever percentage, the net profit cut is a much larger percentage. Most areas for normal UberX fares are now a lower gross before cost than the standard IRS deduction for mileage.
> 
> Yeah, yer killing it? Idiot.


My math skills are fine troll. I track every ride, my mileage, etc. May have a lot to do with Uber not being in OKC as long as other places. May have something to do with it being new and something everyone is trying. Regardless, I can print out my rides and mileage going back to when I started and my hourly averages have stayed the same or risen every single time. I actually attribute my profits to the lower fares. I do more rides with the lower fares, but at the end of the day I make the same of more money. Riders tell me they used Uber because its cheaper than a cab. Lower rates for me have meant more riders in general. We also have a huge presence of oil and gas giants like Chesapeake, Sandridge and Devon. They fly tons of people in and out of the city every single week. probably 30-40% of my riders during the day are from an oil and gas employee. The best part, those people tip 60-70% of the time.

I also am self-employed when not doing Uber and my CPA makes me keep very detailed records. I can't help it if you can't adjust and make Uber's model work for you. Works fine for me and I'm thankful for it.

The fact you can't have a conversation that doesn't include calling others names, says far more about you than me.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Oh yeah, yer killing it @ $1.45 a mile.

Let's see...

$1.45 X .80 = $1.16 per paid mile to the driver before cost. 50% utilization rate (paid/unpaid miles ratio) *puts you at a NET $.58 per mile BEFORE any hard costs.*

ding dong.

If it wasn't for surge and guaranteed fares there shouldn't even be a driver on the road for normal UberX rates.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

UberOKC said:


> You simply reinforce my perception of you when you consider customer service 'holier than thou.'


Your perception? I thought you didn't want to discuss YOUR perceptions? Strange how suddenly you want to share your perceptions of other drivers. Lets try again TROLL.....how about you share what YOU think are the expectations of your job and your passengers? 


UberOKC said:


> I knew the expectations of my job and my passengers when I signed up.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Your perception? I thought you didn't want to discuss YOUR perceptions? Strange how suddenly you want to share your perceptions of other drivers. Lets try again TROLL.....how about you share what YOU think are the expectations of your job and your passengers?


And how was YOUR weekend FYD?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

scrurbscrud said:


> And how was YOUR weekend FYD?


Good!! Obviously Friday was a lot better than Saturday....but more than enough to make up the difference. And yours?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Good!! Obviously Friday was a lot better than Saturday....but more than enough to make up the difference. And yours?


Yeah, revenge of Halloween was awesome followed by the worst Sat. nite I've ever had. Actually all day yesterday sucked major ass. Uber was making up for wild surge fares from Halloween by giving NONE yesterday. I was kinda pissed about that so hung it up a lot earlier than I normally would have, a little past midnight. And passed on going out this morning too because there are usually surges in the a.m. as all the late night drivers are out of commission. So even going home early provided no advantages for this morning. I sure as hell ain't going out without a surge here or there on the weekend if I don't want to.

Football, beer and good food with pals in the man cave on today's schedule for me.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Oh, I got pulled over by a police officer last nite too! That was a treat. Pulled in to a 7-11 to piss in a marginal environment and I usually turn off my lights so some drug addict doesn't think my vehicle is running and tries busting in cause they are delayed off in auto mode. There's street people with grocery carts right next to the building. Parking lot all lit up and CRAP, forgot to turn on my damn headlights when I pulled out for gods sake! Street was all lit up too and my full light array of nav/app instruments doesn't help the night visual thing. Fortunately a couple blocks before the cop busted me a passenger waived a hand out the window and I thought wtf is their problem? Then I noticed, oh, yeah, maybe need some lights. Gave 'em the thumbs up at the next stop light. Cop was VERY nice about it. Asked me if I knew what I was stopped for. Yeah, I'm sorry officer. I just noticed my lights weren't on. Went through the parking lot light explanation above and how I didn't get to use the bathroom at the 7-11 so my bladder was about to burst and I wasn't thinking trying to dash to the next available bathroom and that I was so sorry. (I was! really.. ) Cop sez, well you know, this is prime time for drunk driving and that is our first clue. Verbal warning. Thank you so much for understanding officer. (I was thankful, really.) *Cop coulda easily been a prick.* I probably went a half mile or so without. Dumb ass! It was my first sign it was time for home.


----------



## newsboy559

UberOKC said:


> My math skills are fine troll. I track every ride, my mileage, etc. May have a lot to do with Uber not being in OKC as long as other places. May have something to do with it being new and something everyone is trying. Regardless, I can print out my rides and mileage going back to when I started and my hourly averages have stayed the same or risen every single time. I actually attribute my profits to the lower fares. I do more rides with the lower fares, but at the end of the day I make the same of more money. Riders tell me they used Uber because its cheaper than a cab. Lower rates for me have meant more riders in general. We also have a huge presence of oil and gas giants like Chesapeake, Sandridge and Devon. They fly tons of people in and out of the city every single week. probably 30-40% of my riders during the day are from an oil and gas employee. The best part, those people tip 60-70% of the time.
> 
> I also am self-employed when not doing Uber and my CPA makes me keep very detailed records. I can't help it if you can't adjust and make Uber's model work for you. Works fine for me and I'm thankful for it.
> 
> The fact you can't have a conversation that doesn't include calling others names, says far more about you than me.


I think you're still high on the "Uber effect." That's just my humble opinion, though. I live in Wichita, right up the street from you. There is simply no way anyone could make it driving for Uber full time during the day here. There is virtually no demand other than a few airport pickups or downtown hotels. And even then, all of those riders are out-of-towners.

However, Uber continues to do all it can to get more DRIVERS out on the road. How come I don't see any ad campaigns that attempt to get RIDERS on the system?


----------



## UberOKC

newsboy559 said:


> I think you're still high on the "Uber effect." That's just my humble opinion, though. I live in Wichita, right up the street from you. There is simply no way anyone could make it driving for Uber full time during the day here. There is virtually no demand other than a few airport pickups or downtown hotels. And even then, all of those riders are out-of-towners.
> 
> However, Uber continues to do all it can to get more DRIVERS out on the road. How come I don't see any ad campaigns that attempt to get RIDERS on the system?


"High on the 'Uber effect'" No idea what that means. I've been driving for many months now so I know exactly what is going on in my area. How can you even try to guess what the demand is in my area when you're not even in my state?

In my city (Edmond), I'm often the only Uber driver signed on during the day. I sign on around 4-4:30am during the week and by 10am I have to sign off because I work out of my home and the emend is enough that I can't get any of my real work done. By then there are usually 1-2 other drivers in the entire city signed on. I tend to sign on again around 3-4pm and go until maybe 6:30pm. When I have to pull court records in Norman I drive there an irk a few hours too. Another city with usually only 1-2 other drivers in the entire city. It has always averaged $30-$40/hr which is a really good wage in Oklahoma. So good in fact I only work nights or weekends when there is a significant reason (big event, holiday or OU home football game or home Thunder game).

Personally I think the demand is often too high in my area and not enough drivers. My early mornings are filled with taking people to the airport or to downtown OKC. Both of which are great fares.

I could definitely see if I lived in an area with lot of drivers it would not nearly be a lucrative, but for me its great. So much so that my wife is looking to sign up as a driver.


----------



## Brady

Basic truth of the matter: If you can't make Uber worth your while either because of fare rates, too many drivers, too few riders, your location, your vehicle, you're not innovative enough, etc. simply don't drive for Uber. Uber doesn't owe you a profit. It's an opportunity for us to make some money. It's not going to work for all people. It may not even work for the majority of people. But it's going to work for enough people to keep Uber in business and make the company a decent enough profit to satisfy its investors. It's amusing that the same people who say Uber sucks to drive for are also the people who complain there are too many drivers. It's basic supply and demand. There is no entitlement to success driving with Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Brady said:


> It's not going to work for all people. It may not even work for the majority of people. There is no entitlement to success driving with Uber.


The same statements can apply to Uber.


----------



## MciDave

Paul Rouquie said:


> Whatever it takes, bro. Going the extra mile is what as Uber drivers we're about, n'est-ce-pas?


Pretty hard to go the extra mile when you have to use the Uber relay phone number and it rings right back to your personal cell, and even harder to go the extra mile when you do and still get low ratings and then god forbid a driver not allow a pax to smoke or bring open topped solo cups to spill all over a drivers car, that's instant bad ratings.  With riders that want to wipe snot on seat backs, smoke or spill drinks all over a drivers car - where exactly do you draw the line? Remember it's your personal automobile NOT A TAXI CAB


----------



## unter ling

MciDave said:


> Pretty hard to go the extra mile when you have to use the Uber relay phone number and it rings right back to your personal cell, and even harder to go the extra mile when you do and still get low ratings and then god forbid a driver not allow a pax to smoke or bring open topped solo cups to spill all over a drivers car, that's instant bad ratings. With riders that want to wipe snot on seat backs, smoke or spill drinks all over a drivers car - where exactly do you draw the line? Remember it's your personal automobile NOT A TAXI CAB


I agree with almost everything you say except you are not a taxi. The moment you turn on your app you become a cut price taxi. You drive people for a fare and that is what a taxi does. If it looks like a duck and sounds like a duck, its a duck. Not intending to disrespect you but thats the way it is.


----------



## MciDave

unter ling said:


> I agree with almost everything you say except you are not a taxi. The moment you turn on your app you become a cut price taxi. You drive people for a fare and that is what a taxi does. If it looks like a duck and sounds like a duck, its a duck. Not intending to disrespect you but thats the way it is.


No disrespect taken, but here in Kansas City, Uber is at best considered "Livery" for the most part. However the city wants to license us as taxi drivers without giving us the same rights as taxi drivers.


----------



## unter ling

MciDave said:


> No disrespect taken, but here in Kansas City, Uber is at best considered "Livery" for the most part. However the city wants to license us as taxi drivers without giving us the same rights as taxi drivers.[/QUOTE
> 
> Are you uber x or black? Would like to learn more about the situation there


----------



## MciDave

X


----------



## UberOKC

MciDave said:


> Pretty hard to go the extra mile when you have to use the Uber relay phone number and it rings right back to your personal cell, and even harder to go the extra mile when you do and still get low ratings and then god forbid a driver not allow a pax to smoke or bring open topped solo cups to spill all over a drivers car, that's instant bad ratings. With riders that want to wipe snot on seat backs, smoke or spill drinks all over a drivers car - where exactly do you draw the line? Remember it's your personal automobile NOT A TAXI CAB


Sorry, I don't get your comment about the relay phone situation. Personally, I think its great. Myself and riders love that neither are giving out our real numbers. As for me, I've never had a rider try to smoke in my vehicle. I've had maybe 3 ask if it was permissible. I tell them 'no, but we'll be to your destination soon." They've never had an issue with it. Same goes for an open Solo cup type container. I've never had anyone try, so I've never had to deal with it. That may be more geographic and social differences and may also have a lot to do with the fact I get most of my hours in during the day and early evening.


----------



## MciDave

UberOKC said:


> Sorry, I don't get your comment about the relay phone situation. Personally, I think its great. Myself and riders love that neither are giving out our real numbers. As for me, I've never had a rider try to smoke in my vehicle. I've had maybe 3 ask if it was permissible. I tell them 'no, but we'll be to your destination soon." They've never had an issue with it. Same goes for an open Solo cup type container. I've never had anyone try, so I've never had to deal with it. That may be more geographic and social differences and may also have a lot to do with the fact I get most of my hours in during the day and early evening.


When a trip is active, I have no problems being able to text the rider, they can text and call me, but if I need to call them it rings back to my cell phone instead of calling the rider. So I'm left sitting and waiting for 5 minutes, then I text and wait another 5 minutes. If I don't get a call or a reply text, I usually cancel and move on.


----------



## Optimus Uber

UberRyan said:


> When you arrive at the pickup address and the pin is in the wrong place., how much effort do you go through to actually pickup the pax .... or wait 5 mins and cancel ?
> 
> And no ., calling to confirm pickup locations defeats the purpose of the Uber app because it means having to juggle between the phone and hearing the riders address in whatever noisy location / accent / poor reception location they are in and the uber app and entering a new pickup location in GPS.


Got a ping last night, Santa Monica and Lincoln. Thank God I was a block from it. Showed up, no one around, texted, no response, called, finally picked up the phone. He was at Robertson and Santa Monica. No way was I was going to pick it up. That is going beyond the extra mile, that's about 4 miles. Seriously, is the app that difficult or are people just that inept?


----------



## Optimus Uber

Greg said:


> Pax is incredible thick, they never now if you arrived, never think that 25 min you waiting for them is your time, and in the end after waiting 25 min pax will ask you have you start the ride et? (Find out after all she give me a 1 star) what a b$&@€ so my suggestion never wait more than 2 minutes, text/call, then 2 min live ... Do not waist time on them


As soon as I arrive, I hit the arrived button and text. I use my text's time stamp to start the 6 minute window I give. Even if they text back in 5 minutes and say they are on there way, I only give them 1 minute more. If they don't show up in that minute, they can call another car when they are really ready to leave.


----------



## MciDave

Riders think they can just drop the pin where ever and drivers will go there and then drive excessively to pick them up. I'll go 1 to 4 blocks, but I had one rider a couple of weeks ago drop the pin right around the corner from where I was sitting (12 West 63rd Brookside Shopping Area), I accepted, then arrived sat there for 5 minutes, then the phone rang, I'm at 63rd and Belinder, Prairie Village, Kansas (3 miles away), I said I'd be happy to pick up you if you just simply update the pick up location on your phone (knowing that this would update the tracking in the system that this was out of the norm), the rider got pissed cancelled and then gave me bad feedback claiming I refused to pick him up. My rating dropped from 5.0 to 4.78, the rider still looks good, I look bad because I didn't waste more of my gas for a $5.00 trip.


----------



## Optimus Uber

MciDave said:


> Riders think they can just drop the pin where ever and drivers will go there and then drive excessively to pick them up. I'll go 1 to 4 blocks, but I had one rider a couple of weeks ago drop the pin right around the corner from where I was sitting (12 West 63rd Brookside Shopping Area), I accepted, then arrived sat there for 5 minutes, then the phone rang, I'm at 63rd and Belinder, Prairie Village, Kansas (3 miles away), I said I'd be happy to pick up you if you just simply update the pick up location on your phone (knowing that this would update the tracking in the system that this was out of the norm), the rider got pissed cancelled and then gave me bad feedback claiming I refused to pick him up. My rating dropped from 5.0 to 4.78, the rider still looks good, I look bad because I didn't waste more of my gas for a $5.00 trip.


How did he rate you? You can't rate someone unless you start the trip and you aren't allowed to start the trip until they are in the car.


----------



## MciDave

He didn't physically rate me, a rider has the ability to send feedback regardless if a trip is started or not. The manner in which I record my trips, I received an email from Uber indicating there was driver feed back on such and such date at such and such time, I went back through my log I do each day I drive and found based on the time stamp of the feedback it was that rider and the trip number given I didn't have as one of my completed trips. Regardless if there is a completed trip, there is a trip number assigned to every rider request.


----------



## Brady

MciDave said:


> He didn't physically rate me, a rider has the ability to send feedback regardless if a trip is started or not. The manner in which I record my trips, I received an email from Uber indicating there was driver feed back on such and such date at such and such time, I went back through my log I do each day I drive and found based on the time stamp of the feedback it was that rider and the trip number given I didn't have as one of my completed trips. Regardless if there is a completed trip, there is a trip number assigned to every rider request.


A rider can send feedback on a trip that wasn't begun but that feedback won't cause your rating to drop. Simply reply to Uber with the reason for the cancelled ride and that'll be the end of it. You followed Uber's policy.

As others have stated, hit arrive when you get to the request location. Cancel as a no show after 6 minutes (Uber's policy is 5 minutes after arrival). If you're going to text, do it when you arrive or at 3 minutes after arrival. Waiting more than six minutes is excessive and you could be passing up ride requests from better riders.


----------



## Optimus Uber

MciDave said:


> He didn't physically rate me, a rider has the ability to send feedback regardless if a trip is started or not. The manner in which I record my trips, I received an email from Uber indicating there was driver feed back on such and such date at such and such time, I went back through my log I do each day I drive and found based on the time stamp of the feedback it was that rider and the trip number given I didn't have as one of my completed trips. Regardless if there is a completed trip, there is a trip number assigned to every rider request.


Ok. Guess its different there than here. Uber never sends me emails :-(

I am like the red headed step child of uber. I always get ignored


----------



## LAuberX

Optimus Uber said:


> Ok. Guess its different there than here. Uber never sends me emails :-(
> 
> I am like the red headed step child of uber. I always get ignored


If I use "bad address" when I cancel I get an incomplete email with a time stamp from Uber that I ignore. They don't follow up.


----------



## Optimus Uber

LAuberX said:


> If I use "bad address" when I cancel I get an incomplete email with a time stamp from Uber that I ignore. They don't follow up.


I get the same thing. Not sure what the purpose of it is


----------



## MciDave

Brady said:


> A rider can send feedback on a trip that wasn't begun but that feedback won't cause your rating to drop. Simply reply to Uber with the reason for the cancelled ride and that'll be the end of it. You followed Uber's policy.
> 
> As others have stated, hit arrive when you get to the request location. Cancel as a no show after 6 minutes (Uber's policy is 5 minutes after arrival). If you're going to text, do it when you arrive or at 3 minutes after arrival. Waiting more than six minutes is excessive and you could be passing up ride requests from better riders.


I 100% agree here, I usually wait the 5 minutes, but at 6 minutes I cancel and either wrong address or more over rider no showed. For a rider to have me wait any longer is indeed keeping me from that better rider.


----------



## Greg

The longer you wait for rider - the less that person respect you, less rating less money because you loose you're time to waist. My thinking is to create black list for those and do not ansver their pings.


----------



## newsboy559

MciDave said:


> Riders think they can just drop the pin where ever and drivers will go there and then drive excessively to pick them up. I'll go 1 to 4 blocks, but I had one rider a couple of weeks ago drop the pin right around the corner from where I was sitting (12 West 63rd Brookside Shopping Area), I accepted, then arrived sat there for 5 minutes, then the phone rang, I'm at 63rd and Belinder, Prairie Village, Kansas (3 miles away), I said I'd be happy to pick up you if you just simply update the pick up location on your phone (knowing that this would update the tracking in the system that this was out of the norm), the rider got pissed cancelled and then gave me bad feedback claiming I refused to pick him up. My rating dropped from 5.0 to 4.78, the rider still looks good, I look bad because I didn't waste more of my gas for a $5.00 trip.


So you apparently started the fare without the rider in your vehicle? Riders can't give driver ratings unless you actually start the fare, correct?

My bad. I didn't finish reading all of the responses. NM


----------



## Greg

First I never start ride if pax isn't in the car, second - mostly it some semydrunk gal who goes to Manhattan night club , no tips no respect no more Friday nigthts , no more uber,


----------



## Chillax

Heres what i do to protect myself while i ensure i get paid. When i arrive at the pickup location that the passenger entered i take a screenshot showing i was at the pick up location. If the rider calls me saying theyre really somewhere more than a minute away i act polite with them and tell them ill go to where they are. I might start driving a little to make them think im really driving to pick them up. Dont start the trip or else you wont get paid a cancelation fee. Once its been 5 minutes past the time shown on my screen shot i cancel the ride for rider no-show. I check my earnings to make sure i got paid a cancelation fee. If uber gives me any problems i can send them a screenshot proving that i went to the pick-up location the passenger entered. Passengers are so messed up theyll put in the wrong address, if it takes you two minutes to get to where they really are theyll cancel the trip and ubers so messed up they wont pay us even though they know its not our fault. Even if you do get to the passenger theyll give you a bad rating. We have to protect ourselves.


----------



## Chillax

UberFrolic said:


> Why is everyone blaming the pax for the pin drop ? Isn't the pin drop supposed to locate u by GPS and that's how the pin drop is determined ?
> 
> There's been a couple of times that the pax location was wrong and I think that's the app to blame. I had real sober customers when this happened.


The app uses the address detected by the passengers phone so it has more to do with the passengers phone than the uber app. Passengers need to understand that gps isnt always 100% accurate and its the passengers responsibility to check the pick up location to make sure its accurate. Tbe only way passengers will learn is if theyre charged cancelation fees. Thats why i go to the pick-up location and cancel for rider no-show even if they call me and tell me theye somewhere else. They need to figure out how to use the app, i dont need to use my gas and put mileage on my car without getting paid because they cant figure out how to enter an address correctly


----------



## Chillax

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Interesting that Lyft can program this change in the App, but we can't find out the fare until the next day.


I am switching to lyft as soon as i can change my car registration. Theyre so much better to their drivers


----------



## Chillax

UberFrolic said:


> I'll usually call and ask where they are. If they are just down the block then I will get them but if it's further I'll be like nope get another driver.
> 
> If you start the meter early, wouldn't that cause the pax to just email and complain to uber and now you just deducted your own fare? Seems like a gamble.


I dont call them, they dont like it. Ive gotten bad ratings for it. I let them call me. I dont tell them no, im polite, then when its 6 minutes past when i arrove at the address they entered i cancel for rider no-show and collect a cancelation fee


----------



## Chillax

scrurbscrud said:


> After you scramble around the block to give 3 rides per hour at a net $2.40 to you for $7.20 an hour before any costs, you'll understand better.
> 
> People at McDonalds don't take much shit for what they do either. Look at the menu. What do you want? Don't know? Step aside please!
> 
> NEXT!
> 
> At less than minimum wage there just isn't a whole lot of service to be expected.


I know, i laugh when uber suggest we have bottled water for passengers. They gotta be outta their mind.


----------

